# Deer season begins - Filling the freezer for the smoker



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 25, 2007)

Had an ok opening day.... My daughters first hunt.... she spotted these coming in:
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Gramason and me unloading:


----------



## richtee (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice harvest! I'm starting a bit of an experiment today. Helped a bud quarter out a deer the other night, and I kept the rib/spine comglomeration. gonna see what I can do about some venison ribs. or, at least get about 10 or so lbs for sausage, failing the first objective.


----------



## kiwi (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it ok to smoke frozen venison ?  I always understood it had to be used asap once thawed.


----------



## richtee (Nov 25, 2007)

It usually gets cured after thawing. But if not, it's still OK if properly processed for a day or so. 

Actually it's recommended to freeze ANY wild game at some point, as it kills certain microbes most common in wild raised animals.

I eat it without freezing sometimes myself, 'cause I know the source of the meat, but any stuff I do for other folks is frozen for a few days first.


----------



## richtee (Nov 25, 2007)

Update on above: Sausage meat. Sigh. Too much tallow around/thru ribs to even attempt a rib cut anywhere, darn it! But I still got like 5 lbs. of good meat off what was destined for the trash  :{)


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Well that's 5 lbs you wouldn't have had and that's good in my book!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice load busted. Can't wait to try some out.


----------



## kiwi (Nov 26, 2007)

cheers, thanks for the advice.


----------

